# Ducklings!



## littlefrog (Jun 2, 2013)

My newest hobby (I don't have enough).

Lucky is the grey one (Swedish, probably black). Lucky was the only survivor of the lovely USPS shipping system. 17 of his friends were crushed. Hence the name. About a week old in this picture. The other two my daughter named Cheese and Quackers. Not my fault. They are magpies, I bought them at the feed store to keep Lucky company. About a week older.







And, these are my replacement ducklings. All survived. I was supposed to have 18, but only got 16 because the shippers made a mistake. I wasn't too upset, they were alive... They are two days old. It seems that ducklings double in size every week for at least the first two weeks...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2013)

So, what are you going to do with these cute fuzzy things???


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 2, 2013)

Awww... ducklings... and none of them ugly!


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 2, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> So, what are you going to do with these cute fuzzy things???



Duck eggs are yummy. And the plan is to turn drakes into dinners. Assuming the kids haven't named them all and made them pets.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2013)

If they only knew!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 3, 2013)

NYEric said:


> If they only knew!



:rollhappy::rollhappy:

cute little ducks!!!


----------



## Heather (Jun 3, 2013)

Adorable! We give our dog duck shaped treats called Quackers (and they're cheese flavored!)
Very sad about the first back you received.


----------



## bullsie (Jun 3, 2013)

Blue Swedish. Don't see much of the Black Swedish anymore. I liked them. Not big quackers. A more quieter duck. Black Cayugas never shut up. Could hear them for miles! One of those 'hey predators here I am' sounds. Buff was nice too. 

I had an order of non bearded white silkie chicks that came in frozen one time. Only one chick, an odd guy that was thrown in the box to make up a full order, a white sc leghorn survived. He was cheaping away from the center of the pile. It was February and for once one of the few days the sun was out hot and shiny. After leaving the post office with instructions for the loss, we put all the little 'frozen' chicks on the dash in the blazing hot sun and revived about half of them. Ah the post office!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2013)

littlefrog said:


> Duck eggs are yummy. And the plan is to turn drakes into dinners. Assuming the kids haven't named them all and made them pets.


I hope you don't have trouble with zoning....


----------

